# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  worlds strongest man

## bhamstaff

is there a forum for world strongest man or is this included in powerlifting?

im from UK, always been interested in strongman comps, was wondering what level of strength and fitness, etc you'd need to be at to be able to place anywhere in a small or amatuer competition?

also never done any sort of strongman training before, ive read alot of competitors make their own equipment out of scaffolding or weld their own equipment? love to know how this is done and also what sort of training splits strongman do.

im only 22, and not the strongest guy on here but would love to have a go at a small comp here in UK.

i can deadlift 270kg, squat 240kg and bench 180kg.

----------


## BgMc31

check out www.marunde-muscle.com. It was started by the late Jesse Marunde and his wife. Many top strongman including Derrick Poundstone, Mikhail Kokleyez, Travis Ortmeyer, etc., also some top UK strongmen post there as well. The only thing is you cannot talk about AAS at all.

----------


## bhamstaff

> check out www.marunde-muscle.com. It was started by the late Jesse Marunde and his wife. Many top strongman including Derrick Poundstone, Mikhail Kokleyez, Travis Ortmeyer, etc., also some top UK strongmen post there as well. The only thing is you cannot talk about AAS at all.


thanks ill check it out. thats ok, want to learn more about the training then anything else

----------


## Doc.Sust

the forum is for powerlifting. we dont have a strongman forum yet. i wish we did. we can all learn from this. i will request it

----------


## BgMc31

thanks doc! I've pm'ed a mod awhile back about that and it never happened.

----------


## bhamstaff

> the forum is for powerlifting. we dont have a strongman forum yet. i wish we did. we can all learn from this. i will request it


yeah that'd be great

----------


## SmittyTheOX

Here mate, I found this the other day. SOme links are dead but there is a couple of good things on there.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i did make a request for a strongman forum

----------


## MuscleScience

> i did make a request for a strongman forum


Hows that 600lbs press coming along, looks like your close.

----------


## bhamstaff

> Here mate, I found this the other day. SOme links are dead but there is a couple of good things on there.


thanks for that was interesting ashame the links dont work, would of liked to know how to make some of those equipment pieces!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Hows that 600lbs press coming along, looks like your close.


lousy! lol. i am having problems finding a shirt i can work with. i have another one coming which is supposed to be the real deal. we will see if it works. my squat and dead couldnt be better. just my press sucks for now

----------


## Sehr

> lousy! lol. i am having problems finding a shirt i can work with. i have another one coming which is supposed to be the real deal. we will see if it works. my squat and dead couldnt be better. just my press sucks for now


Yea man you better start working on that, 600 pound bench....weak sauce man, im ashamed.......jk. Ive never been a bencher, but it would be fun to send people flying with a strong push...literally flying. (INSERT STORY HERE(im hoping there is a story)).

----------


## bhamstaff

i still think there should be a strongman section? surely there is more than just me who'd appreciate it?

----------

